# Knife storage question



## ironmisfit (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm looking a getting for blade guard sleeves for my knife kit but my largest knife is 3 inches wide and the largest sleeve I can find is 2 inches wide. Do they make a knife sleeve that 3 inches wide or am i not looking at the measurement right or what? please help!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Let me ask a question... for what purpose are you using the blade guards? Are you transporting your tools or are they going in a drawer?
The reason I ask is this; if you are transporting, they can fit rather nicely in a knife 'roll' (a case that has a slot for each knife that rolls-up for ease of carrying). If the knives are going in a drawer, I would suggest a magnetic strip mounted on the wall, in close proximity to your work space. 
Not that I am opposed to guards, however I have seen more people get cut opening and closing those things than I do actually cutting food. Just a thought.


----------



## steve a (Mar 13, 2006)

Plusses and minus. Some of the rolls I've come across have a 'web net' to hold the knives in. While that's great in theory, the blade of the knife cuts the web.

I often advise people to fabricate a sheath out of cardboard, then pack them away.

Ciao,


----------



## bandregg (Jun 25, 2003)

My wife made some great knife sleeves out of cardboard and duct tape. They're a lot like the ones you'd get when you buy a knife from the store. And they're good enough to keep the edge sharp and away from other implements when storing in a drawer or travelling.


----------



## canuckalert (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a knife roll, all leather, and ended up cutting through the leather. I like sharp knives. I now have guards for all my knives and still need a new roll. The guard doesn't really have to cover the whole knife just lenghtwise.


----------



## butt3r_chick3n (Oct 22, 2005)

Yeah, I use a roll up carry case, but I still got some guards anyways because I didn't want to rip the mesh. I got mine from HOS, and the one by my house has ones for wider blades.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

bandreg, I made some like you describe out of freezer tape and cardboard back in 1992. They are still with me, and seem to be totally indestructible.:smiles:


----------

